# shaking silverado



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

sounds like a driveshaft u-joint. jack up the truck so rear wheels are off the ground and check for play in the joint. If there is any, replace it


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

pull out drive shaft and lubricate splines in yoke. super typical for GM trucks.
shake at low speeds - you need to give more info.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I believe that Mr. Chips and Ukrkoz have you on the right track, so I would definitely proceed as they described. Along with that, although I think they have been discontinued, and don't know if they were still using them in 2000, or not, check to see if your rear drive shaft is one piece or two, and, if two, check that all three u-joints are synched, or oriented the same. Also, my brother had a GM pickup sometime around then that had a composite driveshaft, which he had to replace, due to an incurable imbalance.


----------



## D-rock (May 23, 2011)

DexterII said:


> I believe that Mr. Chips and Ukrkoz have you on the right track, so I would definitely proceed as they described. Along with that, although I think they have been discontinued, and don't know if they were still using them in 2000, or not, check to see if your rear drive shaft is one piece or two, and, if two, check that all three u-joints are synched, or oriented the same. Also, my brother had a GM pickup sometime around then that had a composite driveshaft, which he had to replace, due to an incurable imbalance.


I think only the reg cab with longer beds still use a two piece with a center carrier bearing assembly, but I do agree, sounds like a drive shaft issue.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

well, he needs to be less worried about yoke. that slow speed shake points either towards trannie or ignition issues, and that is more important. those trucks are known to clunck and rattle into hundreds of thousands of "start and go" miles.


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

sounds like a ujoint , i would change it cause they are not greasable and need to be replaced eventually anyways , plus its cheap and will eliminate 1 possible cause if its not the ujoint. always go with the 'spicer' brand if you can . :thumbsup:


----------

